# A Writer's "Office"



## CarmenConnects (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is where I write. The bird is called a social flycatcher and is very curious, hopping around the pool and patio to check on me. We call him Jellybean. The red flower is part of a hedge and really pops against the blue sky.








,







,









Just something to cheer your day!


----------



## TWD Glasgow (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a fantastic place to write. My writing space is much smaller and more cramped. Oh and very, very messy.


----------

